

Developers, talk to a VC before a recruitment agency - nathanh
http://blog.hirelite.com/developers-talk-to-a-vc-before-a-recruitment

======
hurricane
Couldn't agree more. I work at Thomvest Ventures and almost every portfolio
company we have is hiring (a few additional aren't listed because they are in
stealth but are about to go into ramp mode). Have quite a few friends working
on funded startups who are looking to hire as well.

If you know the type of work you want to do, have a list of some of the stuff
you have coded/what languages you know, and/or are interested in a specific
company we have feel free to shoot me an email and I will try to help out
(info is on Nathan's blog).

------
nbauman
This is a really good point. Also - as a startup, we typically got better
candidates who came through our investors. Certain type of candidate was the
one that knew where to look.

If you're in Los Angeles / SoCal - talk to Mark Suster at GRP Ventures. He's
communicated that just about everyone in his portfolio is hiring.

~~~
earl
Just make sure you've never left a job in under 10 years, even if you got an
enormous raise or your boss was an ass or you got a much better situation out
of it. In fact, you should be willing to tolerate a shit situation and lower
pay for _years_ just to prove your loyalty.

[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/04/22/never-hire-
job...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/04/22/never-hire-job-hoppers-
never-they-make-terrible-employees/)

ps -- make sure never to look out for #1 -- that's for companies, not you,
silly employee

------
jefe78
Great article. We're currently looking for developers in the Ottawa/Montreal
area in python if anyone wants to drop me a line!

------
shalmanese
The other hidden benefit to this is that VCs are usually the only way for
stealth mode companies to be hiring.

------
nivertech
Some Israeli VCs I know, actually have in-house recruitment agency.

~~~
nbauman
Google Ventures has this too.

~~~
mdwrigh2
Having looked at their portfolio, I'd be interested in talking to their in in-
house recruitment agency. Do you know how someone could go about contacting
them?

~~~
nbauman
This is all public but I don't really have any close personal connections that
lead to her.

<http://twitter.com/#!/lgrenawalt>
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/lindsaygrenawalt>

------
acconrad
This makes something like Mixtent.com more valuable...since you now have
people vouching for developers/companies, you could probably do the same thing
for places to work.

------
VladRussian
if i were acquainted with a VC ... :)

~~~
hurricane
hi Vlad!

~~~
VladRussian
hi! to you too

that way i know a bunch of VC :) Even my VC-handshaking friends after
founding/CTOing several startups, still so far ended up like me - architectors
or principal level engineers in established companies.

~~~
hurricane
:)

Well I guess that is more job security depending on what you want. You can
always go back to doing startups, plus you will know a bunch of other
engineers who may hop on board with you.

